# 스트레스를 줄이"는데" 매우 중요한 역할을 한다



## 82riceballs

Hi everyone!

I have a question about the grammar form "는데"...
I know that usually it has a different meaning, this is the first time I"ve seen it used in this way in the sentence.

수험생 부모의 태도 또한 수험생의 스트레스를 줄이는데 매우 중요한 역할을 한다
The attitude of the 수험생's parents play yet another important role in decreasing the 수험생's stress level.

Can someone tell me how these two are different? 
Can they be used interchangeably in spoken AND written Korean?
(1) 스트레스를 줄이기에 중요한 역할을 한다
(2) 스트레스를 줄이는데 중요한 역할을 한다

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kross

I think the first sentence doesn't sound right to me. The second is correct in both ways.


----------



## malgeul91

(1) 스트레스를 줄이기에 중요한 역할을 한다.
Because it decreases the stress level, it plays an important role.


(2) 스트레스를 줄이는데 중요한 역할을 한다.
It decreases the stress level, and/but/by the way it plays an important role.

(3) 스트레스를 줄이는 데 중요한 역할을 한다.

It plays an important role in decreasing the stress level.


----------



## 82riceballs

malgeul91 said:


> (1) 스트레스를 줄이기에 중요한 역할을 한다.
> Because it decreases the stress level, it plays an important role.
> 
> 
> (2) 스트레스를 줄이는데 중요한 역할을 한다.
> It decreases the stress level, and/but/by the way it plays an important role.
> 
> (3) 스트레스를 줄이는 데 중요한 역할을 한다.
> 
> It plays an important role in decreasing the stress level.



Thank you so much!!! I now realize I was misinterpreting the statement haha.


----------

